# Isla Holbox Tarpon Recs?



## bartfromcorpus

Anyone have any experience with the Tarpon fishing at Isla Holbox Mexico? What about the guides & lodges? I know that there is the Isla Holbox Fly Fishing lodge. Wondering if it's possible to stay at a hotel and still hire a guide for a couple of days. Anyone know of any "independent" guides that are worth the money? I've heard great things about the fishery. Wife wants to go, but wants to be closer to things she can do. Luckily she doesn't want to fish. But that's why I may need to figure out another way to have a guide while staying at a hotel. 

Also, what about other walk-and-wade opportunities? I would imagine that Jacks and misc. whatever else can be caught from the beach. 

I got my own gear, just want a decent enough guide to put me on Tarpon? Or to be able to find something to do own my own if necessary. 

Also thinking about Baja, but really want to do the Tarpon thing, not so much the Roosterfish and Dorado. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Skinny Water

I fished three days with Alejandro Vega's outfit a few years back. He had about ten guides working for him; I fished with one of the guides one day and was happy enough with him, and I fished with Alejandro and a guide he was training the other two days.

Almost all the fishing for big tarpon was offshore in deep water. They would find schools of rolling fish, run around in front of them, and then start casting 450 grain sinking heads. I put a big fish in the air about ten minutes into the first day, but that was the only fish jumped all day for all the boats.

The next two days it was too windy to fish offshore, so we fished a lagoon system up on the state border one day, and the harbor and then the flats on the backside of the island the second day. Some snook in the lagoon, and plenty of smaller fish on the backside, but not worth flying to Holbox for.

The guys that were leaving when I got there said they also sight fished a bunch of big cobia, but we couldn't do that with the wind up either.

I stayed over a couple days and did the beach thing with my girlfriend and the boats caught a few big fish offshore once the wind settled down (which made me sick I wasn't fishing those days), but lots of guys still zeroed after a couple days of fishing. 

Whenever I leave most destinations I look forward to returning, but I was ambivalent about whether I would fish Holbox again. If you want to fish schools of rolling fish offshore you can do that in Texas, even though the weather and fish are quite as consistent. For some reason I was expecting some classic sight fishing opportunities, but I admit I failed to research it too heavily and relied on word-of-mouth from guys I had fished with in Punta Allen. Realized what I was in for when I got the packlist and it said to buy shooting heads, but at that point I had three non-fishing companions lined up for the trip, so I went ahead with it.

Not as bad as when I left San Juan and swore I would never return there, only to get stuck there on a layover to St. Croix. I hate that place, but I will save that for another time.


----------



## bartfromcorpus

Great info, thanks. I thought that there was a more complex lagoon/mangrove system with a better than average Tarpon fishery - mostly juveniles 15-30 lb fish. I knew that there was an offshore tarpon thing, but that it was done very similar to Texas. If there was an opportunity for that then great, if not, I would be pleased jumpong 15-20lb tarpon with an 8 weight.

This is the lodge I was looking at and I had heard good things about it. Maybe it's a deal where they all sound good until you get there and get on the skiff. http://www.holboxflyfishing.com/main.htm

There have been good writeups about the lodge and guides and tarpon fishery. Did you stay at this lodge or another one?

Guess the quest continues.

Thanks


----------



## Bruce J

Another thought is to fish tihe Isla Blanca area out of Cancun. There are a couple guides that will pick you up at your hotel and drive you about 30 minutes to the dock. Extremely convenient. 

The fishing is on flats and around mangroves, and there are permit, tarpon, and snook in good numbers depending on the time of year. I saw plenty of tarpon and caught a few on fly in the 10 pound neighborhood with several missed chances on some up to 50 pounds or so. Lots of snook too, and some nice barracuda. Had a few shots at permit, but I was there a bit early in the year for that.

I used guide Enrique Catzin and thought he was great. If you'd like to get in touch with him I probably have his contact info somewhere.


----------



## Meadowlark

If you aren't locked into Holbox, you might want to consider Campeche. Lots of action, sight fishing on "small" Tarpon to about 30 pounds. Campeche is really a neat town with great eating places and hotels. Not so touristy either.


----------



## bartfromcorpus

I'm not locked into Holbox at all. I have ZERO interest in staying in Cancun, and Isla de Mujeres, although a nice small island, doesn't quite have what I'm looking for in the way of fly fishing opps. Holbox seemed to be a good start. 

If I were travelling alone or with a fly fishing companion my destination of choice would probably be in Castro's backyard. But the wife is coming and she doesn't want to fish. It's the classic situation of finding that happy medium between good fly fishing opps and good stuff for to keep her busy. Holbox looked layed back and like it would fit the bill. I also prefer to stay at a smaller lodge instead of a big crowded hotel. 

I know I am making this difficult on myself by trying to zero in on tarpon as the main objective, while trying to satisfy all of the other elements. I'm also open to going to Baja to try for Roosters, tuna, and whatever else, but I'm having a hard time figuring out the best way to go about that.

The continuing quest continues....

Thanks


----------



## bartfromcorpus

Meadowlark said:


> If you aren't locked into Holbox, you might want to consider Campeche. Lots of action, sight fishing on "small" Tarpon to about 30 pounds. Campeche is really a neat town with great eating places and hotels. Not so touristy either.


Campeche looks like a perfect place to do all of what I'm trying to accomplish.

What hotel would you suggest? And, what guides did you use? It appears that there is a pretty established outfit there http://campecheflyfishingtarponbay.com.mx/index.php

Best I can tell, you pick a hotel and meet up with the guides each day. That sound about right?

Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Skinny Water

That isn't the same place I stayed, but it's the same guides. At the time I went they did not have a lodging/fishing package, so Yellow Dog was booking fishermen into a separate hotel.

The guides were great, and I really liked Holbox. You can walk everywhere in town, or you can rent a golf cart to get around. There is a great ice cream shop, some good restaurants, and lots of small bars.

Most people go to Holbox to fish for big tarpon offshore, but if you want to catch small tarpon you can do that all day long. It's not sight fishing in the mangroves though... instead they fish rolling fish in the harbor and you fish flashing or rolling fish in the potholes on the flats. There is also a creek that runs through the island, and the lagoon system I mentioned before.

I fished Isla Blanca one day when I was in Cancun for a bachelor party and it was a cool place to fish. Lots of small bones, saw some big snook, saw some baby tarpon back in the mangroves.

I haven't fished Campeche yet, but it's been on my list. I have been half-heartedly trying to talk a friend into trailering a boat down there so we could explore the north side of the Yucatan for tarpon, big snook, and the redfish I have heard rumors of, but that's probably out of the question with the unrest along the border and my new baby to worry about at home. If you go to Campeche keep us updated and let us know how it goes.


----------



## Animal Chris

If you are looking to go to Campeche, shoot Raul Castaneda a line. He was at the fishing show and is a super guy. He'll also be able to line you up on accomodations. 
here is the link to his site:

http://www.tarpontown.com/

I think the best way to get there is to fly to Merida and make arrangements to be picked up. It's about an hour and a half drive. You can fly direct to Campeche, but you have a 4 hour lay over in Mexico City. All I can say about that is "don't".

According to Raul, all you will need to take with you is an 8 wt. and the usual supply of files, but make sure they are no longer than 2 1/2 inches long.

Tight lines, Chris


----------



## Meadowlark

Sorry I don't have really current info on guides, etc. Something happened to the folks I was fishing with there, not sure so I won't speculate.

Here's what I can say with confidence...

The trip should be to Merida with a drive to Campeche. Make arrangements to have someone drive you from Merida to Campeche. Merida isn't like Cancun, thankfully, and you won't find many English speaking folks there. It is a pleasant drive, nothing like the tortuous roads you can run into going to Xcalak or Ascension Bay from Cancun.

I stayed at a hotel on the water...very nice, as nice as any here. Sorry can't recall the name, but if you are booking with a local outfit there, it is likely that is where you will stay. Right on the water, where the guides depart for the fishing. Never experienced one even uncomfortable moment in Merida or Campeche going or coming. I can't say the same for Cancun...in fact the opposite...but that's another story.

The fishing... 8 wt are ok, but the winds are usually blowing, so a 9 wt is much better. Take the 8 wt as a back-up. 
I never caught them, but there are some big snook in those mangroves also, another reason for the 9 wt.

Cockroach,black death, even seaducers all worked well. It is pure sight fishing of the highest quality....not out wading on open flats but up against the mangrooves where casting accuracy is at a premium. No wade fishing in that area because of soft bottoms. The guides are critical to success, especially at first until you "get your eyes right". When I have been there, several times I fished with native guides who spoke little English and that can be difficult...the best days were those in which an experienced American guide accompanied the locals.

The guides are key because it is sight fishing and it is surprisingly difficult to see the Tarpon before they see you...that is critical. They simply will not bite when aware of your presence, but will recklessly attack a fly when unaware of your presence.

My personal best fishing there was 10 Tarpon boated in one hour...and may still be a record especially since the company no longer operates there. Most days, of course, were not like that...but 5 Tarpon a day is very achievable, with many more jumped.

Campeche was just delightful to me. The people are so nice and friendly. I went to a local baseball game one evening and it was an absolute blast. There are side trips to ruins available if you like that sort of thing.

Sorry my info isn't more current and specific....but without hesitation I recommend Campeche and will never go to Cancun myself ever again. Even flying there and meeting someone to take you elsewhere is marginal for me.


----------



## Meadowlark

*Some pictures of Campeche Tarpon*

First shot Tarpon in the water, with Black death in mouth.

Second shot, typical Tarpon w/typical guides.

Third shot first Tarpon of 10 that were brought to hand in one memorable hour.


----------



## Meadowlark

bartfromcorpus said:


> ...
> 
> If I were travelling alone or with a fly fishing companion my destination of choice would probably be in Castro's backyard....
> The continuing quest continues....


By the way, I'd give my eye teeth, if I knew what they were, for one chance at Castro's playground....just one chance is all I ask.


----------



## bartfromcorpus

Meadowlark:

I'm getting the same vibe about Campeche as what you're describing. I took Animal Chris' advice and we contacted Raul Castaneda who's going to do some recon and get back with hotel info. The other guiding outfit I contacted is Capt. Miguel Encalada who runs "Tarpon Bay". He's doing the same thing. They're both willing to work with you on rates and help with Hotel stuff. 

Isla Holbox, I've decided, is too hit or miss after having talked with several people, including a guy at a Fly Shop that coordinates trips there. 

I've narrowed it down to either Campeche or Ambergris Cay. Ambergris should have much more of a diversity of things to catch, but perhaps I'm wrong there. Some have said that Campeche is 98.99% baby/juvenile tarpon. It sounds from your post though that big snook plus a mix of misc. other species is possible. Tarpon are my objective though. 

I think in the end Campeche is going to be much more affordable than Ambergris, although I'm still working up those numbers. 

It's looking like Campeche, but with Ambergris a close second. Finally getting closer.

Thanks


----------



## bartfromcorpus

*Castro's Back yard*

I can say this about Cuba - I went there for 10 days in 1998 after graduating from College. I carried an 8wt and 10wt, an assortment of flies for bones, tarpon, cudas, whatever I might encounter. I was set to go and after finally getting out of Havana (they made us register and stay at a "Government" hotel) we rented a car and traveled around the island for another week. Problem was that I couldn't find much water that was fishable without a skiff/canoe. I've since learned that Avalon is the way to go, but it's expensive. I've got no concerns at all about travelling to Cuba, in regards to the US Govt, or safety, just the cost to do the trip. I will some day though. Cuba is a wonderful place, and to date, my favorite of any of the places I've been to.


----------



## cool river

*Isla Blanca & Campeche*

I have fished Isla Blanca, and it is extremely cool fishing. Lots of vodka/gin clear water 1-6 feet deep, and plenty of opportunities for permit, small to medium tarpon, snook, and bonefish. It is about 15 minutes north of the Isla Mujeres ferry landing, and has great access! If you are dead set against Cancun, then Campeche would be a great choice. A little more remote and difficult to get to (fly into Merida), but lots of tarpon and snook. The town of Campeche is a great place to stay and base out of. Check out http://www.anglingonthefly.com/ , they book anglers into both Cancun and Campeche. Have fun. Brett


----------



## Meadowlark

bartfromcorpus said:


> Meadowlark:
> 
> It sounds from your post though that big snook plus a mix of misc. other species is possible. Tarpon are my objective though.
> 
> I think in the end Campeche is going to be much more affordable than Ambergris, although I'm still working up those numbers.
> 
> It's looking like Campeche, but with Ambergris a close second. Finally getting closer.
> 
> Thanks


*bartfromcorpus* ,

At the risk of TMI, here's some more thoughts:

Regarding the Tarpon chances at Ambergris, I'd say it is very hit or miss odds at Ambergris. Better odds will be if the guide heads north into the Chetumal Bay area, but you aren't likely to find one who will do that because of the time and money involved...much easier for them to put you on 1-2 pound bonefish which are plentiful around Ambergris...and a lot of fun also.

I've fished Chetumal Bay 4 times and caught Tarpon on two of those trips...but never caught a Tarpon in "Belezian" waters....doesn't mean you won't do so.

A couple of more clarifying remarks about Campeche...first, it is exclusively "baby" Tarpon up to about 30 pounds. When the Tarpon get larger they leave that area. Second, there is nothing "baby" about a so called baby Tarpon. Some actually prefer the "baby" Tarpon on the fly over the huge behemoths that frequent other places including Key West.

There are snook in the mangroves at Campeche, but I don't want to mislead you...when I've been there it is a hit or miss prop with all miss for me. There are no bonefish, zero, no permit, zero there. It is "just" baby Tarpon with occasional shots at some big snook.

You might want to post on the Tarpon forum, but IMO the cheapest, and highest likelyhood of catching a Tarpon is the Key West area and then moving north of there along the west Florida coast in the next few months....but its really fun to go to new places.


----------



## fishinboone1

I went last summer with my dad and brother and went for baby tarpon back in the lagoon. We saw one pod and I jumped one on the fly and lost it. We didn't see any more until we got all the way back to the harbor and we caught a few baby tarpon there. We went back and waded the harbor area with small conventional tackle and caught a few more on tails. The lagoons are beautiful though and worth it in my opinion.


----------



## davidb

Campeche is nice for non fisher people if they like history and good food. The better beaches were up or down the coast. Rio Lagartos and San Sebastion north of there have developing baby Tarpon fishing and some chance at the bigger rollers off the beach. Isla Alicran or Isla Sabalo is a great destination for fishing only, it requires a fly in or Boat run to get to.

Ambergris is still good for Tarpon with the right guide, not huge numbers but a high percentage that would eat flies and some big fish during the summer.
Lots of resort type places to stay.


----------



## Coastdog1

Skinny Water said:


> I fished three days with Alejandro Vega's outfit a few years back. He had about ten guides working for him; I fished with one of the guides one day and was happy enough with him, and I fished with Alejandro and a guide he was training the other two days.
> 
> Almost all the fishing for big tarpon was offshore in deep water. They would find schools of rolling fish, run around in front of them, and then start casting 450 grain sinking heads. I put a big fish in the air about ten minutes into the first day, but that was the only fish jumped all day for all the boats.
> 
> The next two days it was too windy to fish offshore, so we fished a lagoon system up on the state border one day, and the harbor and then the flats on the backside of the island the second day. Some snook in the lagoon, and plenty of smaller fish on the backside, but not worth flying to Holbox for.
> 
> The guys that were leaving when I got there said they also sight fished a bunch of big cobia, but we couldn't do that with the wind up either.
> 
> I stayed over a couple days and did the beach thing with my girlfriend and the boats caught a few big fish offshore once the wind settled down (which made me sick I wasn't fishing those days), but lots of guys still zeroed after a couple days of fishing.
> 
> Whenever I leave most destinations I look forward to returning, but I was ambivalent about whether I would fish Holbox again. If you want to fish schools of rolling fish offshore you can do that in Texas, even though the weather and fish are quite as consistent. For some reason I was expecting some classic sight fishing opportunities, but I admit I failed to research it too heavily and relied on word-of-mouth from guys I had fished with in Punta Allen. Realized what I was in for when I got the packlist and it said to buy shooting heads, but at that point I had three non-fishing companions lined up for the trip, so I went ahead with it.
> 
> Not as bad as when I left San Juan and swore I would never return there, only to get stuck there on a layover to St. Croix. I hate that place, but I will save that for another time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coastdog1

cool river said:


> I have fished Isla Blanca, and it is extremely cool fishing. Lots of vodka/gin clear water 1-6 feet deep, and plenty of opportunities for permit, small to medium tarpon, snook, and bonefish. It is about 15 minutes north of the Isla Mujeres ferry landing, and has great access! If you are dead set against Cancun, then Campeche would be a great choice. A little more remote and difficult to get to (fly into Merida), but lots of tarpon and snook. The town of Campeche is a great place to stay and base out of. Check out http://www.anglingonthefly.com/ , they book anglers into both Cancun and Campeche. Have fun. Brett


Some friends made arrangements to Holbox. Should I just go or convince them to change to Campeche, Isla Blanca or ???

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RUFcaptain

If you want juvenile Tarpon, no need to go to Mexico, the lower Keys is a fantastic fishery. We just got back from 3 days of Tarpon fishing in the Keys, lots of shots and lots of wind. One day we managed to land 4 Tarpon and probably jumped a half dozen more in about a 2 hr period.


----------



## Permit Rat

Great thread and good info given by all. I would just second the Campeche area, if tarpon are your main goal. But as said, tarpon is about all you'll catch. Yes there are some good snook, but I think for you might not be there when the snook are in the mangroves. During the Spring and throughout the Summer, they go offshore to mate and spawn.

Ironically, Campeche is the only place on the Yucatan that I have never actually fished myself. Reason is that after so many years in the Keys, I was burned out on tarpon. Today I would pursue the babies but still have no desire to hook up with big migrating fish.

I also second Isla Blanca as the premier location for finding all 4 species in the same trip, again according to the time of year if snook are involved and to some extent the baby tarpon too. Plenty of small bones and permit all year. Isla Blanca is at the far east end of the aforementioned lagoon system that runs the north coast to Holbox and beyond and I am thinking the tarpon fishery is best toward the middle. It is a long run for the Isla guides, since their Pangas only have 50 hp. motors. 

Available to Isla fishermen are also the big migratory fish, but I think in water more shallow than off Holbox. It is the area around the lighthouse off Isla Contoy. Still deeper than Keys fish though.

In all the places mentioned, except Isla Blanca, I would suggest a hotel instaed of a lodge. In Isla it is not possible, except there is a hotel on Isla where I have stayed twice. The problem in Isla, would be finding a guide for a decent price. I think the lodges own all the guides' boats and they charge the guide so much, just to use the boat. The guide is then forced into charging more, just to make a day's pay. Not so in the other areas and you can often negotiate a lower fee. I would not try this if you do not know Mexicanese. Lodge captains will probably speak at least some English.


----------

